# wahine



## colx (Jan 13, 2007)

m loking for ex ship mates of the wahine when she whent down i am colin bingle was on her when she went down ive forgoten names but would like to find a livipudlian that had a guitar thanks colx


----------



## anchor4 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi , I was ashore when the Wahine went aground but later sailed with a liverpool guy Named George Brabbener AB in the Aratika .George recieved a Medal for his saving of life while in the Wahine when she struck the reef, Great Shipmate. I sailed a lot on the Ferries before coming here to Aussie.


----------



## Peter Trodden (Dec 3, 2009)

*Wahine*

G,Day,Colin,Anchor4.
George Brabander(ex Wahine) returned to the UK. He was from Birkenhead across the river from Liverpool. I'm sorry to report he died afew years ago.We heard of his deeds and medal award here,and he was regarded as a local Hero. George had 4 brothers,3 of them Seamen. Mick was a Bosun in Blue Funnel for many years. Lenny,after his years at sea bought a Pub here in Birkenhead. Peter the youngest and I were good mates and sailed on 5 ships together. Saddly they have all crossed the bar.
R.I.P ttfn. Peter.


----------



## Martin Brabander (Apr 9, 2016)

Peter Trodden said:


> G,Day,Colin,Anchor4.
> George Brabander(ex Wahine) returned to the UK. He was from Birkenhead across the river from Liverpool. I'm sorry to report he died afew years ago.We heard of his deeds and medal award here,and he was regarded as a local Hero. George had 4 brothers,3 of them Seamen. Mick was a Bosun in Blue Funnel for many years. Lenny,after his years at sea bought a Pub here in Birkenhead. Peter the youngest and I were good mates and sailed on 5 ships together. Saddly they have all crossed the bar.
> R.I.P ttfn. Peter.


Someone pointed your post out to me, Peter - it being 48 years today since the Wahine sank. As you said, Dad crossed the bar in 2007. There were actually a few other brothers, Charlie, Eddie, Frankie, but I don't think they went to sea, so don't really count.  I think I remember Dad saying Micky was torpedoed twice in the war, luckily surviving both. I recall the first time I saw Peter (in 1973). He was walking away from me down the street, and I did a double take because he was so like my father. We came to New Zealand in 1963, and Dad worked on many of the small ships that were round the New Zealand coast in those days. I recall he signed on the Aramoana before joining the Wahine when she arrived in 1966, having left a a small collier called the Kokiri in 64. Two weeks later, a hatch exploded on the Kokiri killing two seaman. The guy who had taken Dad's berth was never found. Dad was lucky until smoking from 14 till his 40's got him.


----------

